# LC9 Trigger



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Is there any adjustments out there for the trigger? I want to own one of these but I hate the trigger, too long of a pull and too hard to keep on the targer while waiting for it to go bang. And please dont tell me to practice, I practice a lot and I have several 9mm that are easier to fire so its not me. Saying that I like the gun overall and would love to have one if I could get the Trigger worked on.


----------



## mopdog (Feb 9, 2012)

Ruger SR9, Galloway Precision Asheville, NC LC9 performance parts


----------

